# Southern Hyperhidrosis



## 4llenew (Jun 7, 2010)

Hello folks,

I'm sorry this is my first post, but I only recently began suspecting a thyroid problem as my cause. I joined the military just over 2 years ago, but about a year ago one night I woke up with drenched underwear, from the rear. I thought, and so did my doctors, that I had some kind of GI problem (which is still possible), but we've done an array of tests, and everything seems to come back normal. We thought this, because I had small leakage after a bowel movement. And I apologize for being so direct about this, but I think it's best to be.

My problem is basically hyperhidrosis, but down there. I never heard of the term until just recently. I've been doing a ton of research, but on the wrong side of medicine! I've been looking at IBS, GI tract issues, etc. The effect it has had on me and my military career though is tremendous. I can't operate normally here. I can't even walk to the car without it starting! I'm going to get my thyroid checked, but it will be a at least a month until I will get the results back. I'm pending possible discharge from the military in August. So I'm really trying to figure out what is wrong asap.

Along with the hyperhidrosis (i use that term loosely, it could be something else), I have also had an abnormal amount of hair loss. My hair has thinned out quite a bit. I'm only 22, it should be much thicker. In the shower, I'd wipe my hand across my head and I'd count 20 hairs in my hand sometimes. The hair loss comes and goes, but I've been referred to as a chia pet!

I had my testosterone tested, because I came across an article saying too high levels of testosterone for too long of a time can also cause this. I came across that article though before I saw it could be a thyroid problem.

Does it sound like this could be a thyroid problem? Has anyone else had this problem? If so, did you figure out how to get better? Anyone have an idea of what else could cause this?

Any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## 4llenew (Jun 7, 2010)

I've also been experiencing slowness up there, mentally. I've always been intelligent growing up, but now it seems like it takes me too much time to process things. Everyday, normal things. Decisions, responses, etc. but I don't want to blame any mental slowness on a condition, because shoot, I probably am just slow. So I'm just throwing that out there.


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

Hello and welcome.

I am a bit confused. Without being too graphic, are you talking about sweat or poop?

Hyperhydrosis is a sweating disorder. Usually people with that problem have really sweaty hands and armpits and some other areas but I never heard of anyone leaking poop if that's what you are referring to.

I can say it does not sound like a thyroid problem. If you were hyper thyroid, you would feel hot all the time and be really sensitive to the sun both heatwise and with the light bothering your eyes. You would also sweat a lot all over and soaking sheets is common. Diarrhea is also common with hyper thyroid but its usually pretty consistent. If you are hyper you may have to go 15 minutes after you eat anything because your metabolism is sped up. A simple thyroid panel will let you know if there's a problem.

Have you looked into some type of bug? A virus or bacterial infection you may have picked up in the military? Something like that sounds like it may be more on track than thyroid but without a test, you will never know for sure.


----------



## 4llenew (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks for the response. They ruled out parasites and bacteria, and it is sweat. I am sensitive to heat though. I absolutely hate hot weather because of it. When it gets too warm I can feel my whole body become irritated. It's like little hot needles poking me all over almost (difficult to explain), and that's when I know I'm screwed. As for sunlight, I never thought about it. I'm always wearing sunglasses, but I don't think I am more sensitive to light? Hard to tell after a year though if I were or not.

It's difficult to diagnose though because the sweat only comes from that concentrated area. I don't sweat excessively anywhere else.


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

I have never heard of such thing, sorry. Perhaps others can chime in.

If you are concerned about overactive thyroid, you'll want to get a TSH, Free T3, Free T4 and TSI test to confirm what's going on.


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

That is very interesting! No, I haven't ever heard of that before either. I'm sorry we aren't being much help! I'm intrigued, tho, I'd love for you to keep us updated!


----------

